# 5/11 - choctawhatchee bay



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went out for a few hours today after the rain. Ended up catching a bunch of trout. Live shrimp, mirrodines were the ticket. Biggest fish was just under 23" and a fatty. Also caught a few Spanish.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Fat Trout.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice, we got a couple of reds on the south side of the bay about 2 hours ago


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

The few times I've been to choctaw bay I've never caught anything besides trash fish. Perhaps I need to try it again..


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice haul.
WDE.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

We fished a few flats throughout the day as well. The trout are thick!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice trout for sure.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Nice catch. Did you catch the fatty on shrimp or mirrodine?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Glassy water and fat trout equals great day. Nice catch


----------



## keithcfh11 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice catch! Were you out at Simpson River pier today? Swear I saw a guy that looked just like you and same colored kayak.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Na man, I wish. I'm at my desk...


----------

